# How the bloody hell do you cut a hamsters nails?



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

His young n wanted a hamster and its been up in her room and to be honest she does clean it out and feed it but the novelty has worn off.

Now considering the room is an absolute bomb site and I darent go in it for fearing I might never come out the hamster is one thing I have not seen.

She then decides she dont want it, cant be arsed with it..... TYPICAL TEENAGER.

So I have now took it under my wing, brought it down cleaned it out and to my horror its nails are so long. So after a rant that she could of told me blah blah I tried to cut them but am stressing the poor thing out. Its nails are huge and curled bless it I dont want it biting is there an easier way of clipping its nails?

Never again will I let her have a pet I find this neglectful oh and now its downstairs she wants to bother with it.:bash:

Any advice would help am more clued up with reps and spiders and dogs not hamsters.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spudsgirl said:


> His young n wanted a hamster and its been up in her room and to be honest she does clean it out and feed it but the novelty has worn off.
> 
> Now considering the room is an absolute bomb site and I darent go in it for fearing I might never come out the hamster is one thing I have not seen.
> 
> ...


if they are that bad it may be worth just popping it to the vets and let them do them 

should only cost a few quid an they will probs be able to do it while you hold the hammy


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

otherwise be very careful as long as the hamster feels secure you should be able to do it between wriggles look at the nail there is usually a vain that runs down it then stops and the rest of the nail is white and curves off into a point don't go any further than the start of the curve cos if you accidentally clip the pink you could cause serious harm, if your hamsters nails are not that clear like mine then i only clip off the sharp tips, 

if you don't feel confident doing it then a vet nurse will do it and like Emmaj said its very cheap


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

it costs me £5 to have one of my skunks claws clipped as he wont let me do them 

so i doubt it will be any more than that for a hammy and more likely less really


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guys al book it into the vets.

Am so annoyed at her she 15 so old enough to know and tell me there is a prob:devil:

It cant be nice for the hamster to walk on nails like that am actually so shocked at the step daughter as she knew they were like that for a while but just didnt say out.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

spudsgirl said:


> Thanks guys al book it into the vets.
> 
> Am so annoyed at her she 15 so old enough to know and tell me there is a prob:devil:
> 
> It cant be nice for the hamster to walk on nails like that am actually so shocked at the step daughter as she knew they were like that for a while but just didnt say out.


 
at least you know now and can get the lil guy sorted out :2thumb:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah thanks Emmaj.


Am so ticked off with her right now and she had the cheek to say she wanted another pet for christmas cause the hamster was boring:devil:

NO WAY!!!!!!!!!

I have 15 reps 2 dogs and 4 Tarantulas all looked after extremely well am feeling a little guilty bout not checking the hamster.

Anyways av just called the vets and its booked in for fri.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

some kids are like that though 

want the pet but not the responsibilities that come with the pet 

this lil hammy has been fortunate that it had you there alot of other animals are not that lucky


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

don't feel guilty this stuff happens specially with kids and teens, you can't beat your self up over it you thought that your teen would care for the hamster and she let you down it isn't your fault,


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Vet's easiest option if you're not confident in clipping yourself.
Could be worse - could be overgrown teeth.
Not your fault - wouldn't blame yourself. 
You trusted her to be responsible and take care of it and she's let you down. 
Lesson learned all round should think. 

Hams are easy enough to care for -
Wooden cabins/houses/toys to clamber on, a tub of Chinchilla sand to dig around in and maybe a nice rock/stone to climb over are all good things for keeping down hammy nails...

Dog biscuits are good for gnawing on to keep teeth in check too, some aren't too fussed at chewing wooden things.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

just try taking the tip off then put a lava ledge or some kind of rough brick (cleaned first ) in to wear its nails down, that should do the trick but if they are extrmemly long either contact a good breeder who confident or like said the vet/vet nurse will most likey do it.


----------



## angelrose (Oct 29, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> it costs me £5 to have one of my skunks claws clipped as he wont let me do them
> 
> so i doubt it will be any more than that for a hammy and more likely less really



Emmaj. I am intrigued. Did you say that you have a Skunk as a pet. I am a devoted animal lover,but a Skunk. Call me stupid,but don't they smell. I know all animals have there own smell. Are not Skunks said to be much worse. Please let me know more.:flrt:


----------

